# Girlfriend's birthday help please



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

alright she is going to be 18 and she isnt too into hunting but she goes rifle hunting with her dad, so im working on that, took her to till food plots saturday, and set cams. She enjoyed it except for the mosquitos so i have to find some kind of woodsy smelling bug spray. I thought about trying to get her a bow but i dont want to make a big investment if she dont like it, she did say she will go with me, so thats good! so hunting stuff is kinda out of the question and i want to know what everyone would but their girlfriend, so far i know i getting her a pink camo bed set and going to dinner and a movie, anything else you can think of please and thank you.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

get her a case of beer :wink:


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Not very creative are ya? I can think of one thing I always tried to give my women on their bdays but its unsayable on the forums. You should make a card. Women really dig hand made stuff that you spent time on just for them, it really makes them think you really care.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, and camo lingerie has always been a big hit for the girl... and me :wink:


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Get her a thermacell so the bugs won't bother her while shes helping you.

Lazy


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh, and camo lingerie has always been a big hit for the girl... and me :wink:


Was size you wear? 

Lazy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lazyhubby70 said:


> Was size you wear?
> 
> Lazy


ohh I size 2, how flattering... LOL! I just like the show after I buy it for em :wink:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> get her a case of beer :wink:





outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh, and camo lingerie has always been a big hit for the girl... and me :wink:


ohh and I forgot to mention.... these two gifts together would be absolutely killer! I havnt tried it yet, but I will soon lol!


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Is she that into hunting or is it something she does only a couple times a year? If she's not devoted to hunting she probs won't like any hunting gift. I'd take out to a fancy dinner, movie of her choice, and perfume or something like that. But if she really does like hunting.... Go with the camo lingerie lol


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm telling you if you take the time to MAKE SOMETHING she will really think you care.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

archerxxx300 said:


> i'm telling you if you take the time to make something she will really think you care.


x2!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I made Marla a card and it was a plane ticket to meet me and my family in florida for a week and then when she got there here real birthday gift was a homemade scrap book my sisters helped me make and then my sisters got her an all day spa day with them so she got treated like a queen just like my fiancée should be treated haha.. Tell is more what your girlfriend is into does she like sports does she play any sports it will help more to tell you what to get.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bitelybowhunter said:


> alright she is going to be 18 and she isnt too into hunting but she goes rifle hunting with her dad, so im working on that, took her to till food plots saturday, and set cams. She enjoyed it except for the mosquitos so i have to find some kind of woodsy smelling bug spray. I thought about trying to get her a bow but i dont want to make a big investment if she dont like it, she did say she will go with me, so thats good! so hunting stuff is kinda out of the question and i want to know what everyone would but their girlfriend, so far i know i getting her a pink camo bed set and going to dinner and a movie, anything else you can think of please and thank you.


If she owns a gun find a gun sling (whatever color you think she'd like) and have her name embroidered in it in a cursive girly font big enough to see from say 10 ft bur not to big to where it looks goofy or ******ed.... 

If she fishes get her a pink camo fishing pole (spinning reel preferably) with a matching tackle box and throw in some baits that you think she'll like.. They don't have to be to expensive just "pretty"

If else fails just get her a $100 dollar gift card to victoria's secrets


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

But yes tell us more on what she likes and I might be able to help a little more...


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

What I did with my gf's who didn't like to hunt all that much was typically a necklace of some sort. One really liked lockets so I got her one. But to be general, a nice dinner and a movie is good but how about a picnic at sunset. I did that with mine this year and she LOVED it. After dinner (sandwiches) and some fruit, we laid under the stars just chatting it up. After it was all over, she said that was the best bday that anyone gave her. It really beats any gift.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

It depends.. if she's not that big into hunting (even if she does go gun hunting with her dad on occasion) don't get her hunting/fishing stuff. Us guys like it, but most girls aren't that big into it. But then again I don't know this girl... maybe she is the outdoorsy type. If not get her some perfume, flowers, take her out for dinner, make something for her, etc. Is there anything in particular you notice she likes?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah the picnic idea is a good one. Do something a little different.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

alright not to big into sports, neither of us drink long story short we have both grown up in a family of worthless drunks, like it was bad at one point, but the sunset and picnic is a good idea, she does enjoy fishing shes always asking to go and she complains she never gets to go. also the whole perfume thing is good actually i bought her some for xmas that she loves and she is out of it, but i hate flowers becuz why spend 70 dollars and have them die a week later so noo. im sure something else will pop up eventually, and i am not a very creative person my card would look like a 5 yr old did it lol, but yeah she would prolly still like it so maybe ill give it a whirl hopefully soon she will get crazy about the hunting thing and then birthday and xmas will be a peice of cake lol


----------



## augnmike (May 28, 2007)

Ok I can think of lots of things to get an 18 yr old girl but since you are 45 yrs old your on your own.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

i dont know who you are Mike but im 16 dont be an a** not one person in the whole world asked you to come on here and be a D**head, thanks have a good day


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Make a card online with pictures of you guys and then have it sent to her house. a bunch of websites allow you to make your custom cards. Make a paracord gun sling for her. Like others said buy a tackle box and fishing pole for her. A Victoria secret gift card is beneficial for both of you. lol


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Another thing I can think of that I did. Was this girl I really liked she's very forgetful so I went and printed off a picture of roses and folded it into a card. She got a kick out of it but thankfully I didn't


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

It's hilarious seeing all these guys try to think of gifts for a woman. Haha. I can't say y'all are doing a bad job though  Lucky girls. Except Ben. He's being a creep. Hahaha. But since a lot of you are suggesting pink stuff, I think you should check and make sure she even likes pink. My boyfriend knows me better than to get me anything pink. I'll accept it and like it, but he won't get the result he wants by giving it to me. Also, jewelry. All girls love getting jewelry. Some pretty bracelet or necklace or even a little ring works wonders.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

And make sure you just spend all day lovin on her and making her feel special. Show her you love her through your actions, not your gifts. More than anything, on my birthdays and for Christmas, I loved it when I got to spend the day with my very busy boyfriend. I could have went without the gifts at all if it meant spending time with him.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

a $200.00 gift cert to Victoria's Secret. Good for both of you.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Make something. Best gift you can give. I write my girl at least a page long note every special occasion. Its something shell never forget, esp that first one. Then its kinda been our tradition ever since and we both love it, I have a big stack of notes i keep from her. Also jewlry is great and very special but know what she likes. Mine is gettting her first apartment this year and her birthday is july 14th so Im looking at target gift cards, a note, and fancy dinner. if not target might look at victoria secret gift card. That stuffs very expensive!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> And make sure you just spend all day lovin on her and making her feel special. Show her you love her through your actions, not your gifts. More than anything, on my birthdays and for Christmas, I loved it when I got to spend the day with my very busy boyfriend. I could have went without the gifts at all if it meant spending time with him.


PSHHH! if I got you lingerie and a case of beer for your birthday you would need to go stand in front of an air conditioner to cool off a bit.. hahaha jkk... but its a good idea :wink:


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> It's hilarious seeing all these guys try to think of gifts for a woman. Haha. I can't say y'all are doing a bad job though  Lucky girls. Except Ben. He's being a creep. Hahaha. But since a lot of you are suggesting pink stuff, I think you should check and make sure she even likes pink. My boyfriend knows me better than to get me anything pink. I'll accept it and like it, but he won't get the result he wants by giving it to me. Also, jewelry. All girls love getting jewelry. Some pretty bracelet or necklace or even a little ring works wonders.



This lol my girlfriend HATES pink she is more of Purple and teal colors she thinks i'm weird because I love the color orange but anyways she is a prude haha.... ( don't tell her I said this ) But I know not to get anything pink...


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know about y'all's women, but I wouldn't want to get lingerie from a boyfriend. Haha. It comes off kind of sleazy to me. Plus I don't want the hassle of trying to keep it from or explaining it to my parents but mine are more overbearing. Also, I can get stuff just as cute as Victoria's Secret at like Goody's. Or Belks. For half the price. Won't last worth s*** but that just means there's always a new pair


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Outdoorsman3 it seems like every time I get on here you're bragging about something about some girl. From the looks of it you either let out way to much information or the only things you "get lucky" with are store bought or HANDmade. I haven't read all the posts on here but just get her something unique. Doesn't have to be extravagant or expensive. Make her feel unique, like it's something you had to think about that's just for her. Make her feel like she's your one in a billion.


----------

